# 14 ft Osborn "Flats Boat"



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

That thing is sweet looking! I really dig the lines of it. In the first pic it almost looks like it has a motor, but then I realized it is just a trash can...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum cobb.
Between building wood hulls and modifying glass ones,
when are you going to find time to fish?

                                  

I enjoyed clicking through your build album.

http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/gallery.asp?gallery=2107


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

My dad rode with me to pick up the skiff, and of course the trailer didn't have a tag.  Dad said, "Just tell the cop you are takin' this mess to the dump, that's where it looks like it belongs, He'll believe you." He just doesn't see the silk purse behind all that sow's ear.  Actually, this is the second hull I've found with these same approximate lines, the first was 16'-6. I ran it as a charter boat for about 8 years before I sold it for a bigger boat. It was a Chris Craft Fish hawk I think.
Brett, as far as time to fish, I work one week on / one off on this Boat








When we aren't docking ships we have time to fish all we want. I get out on my week off sometimes too, (last week we caught 19 small to medium Snook in a little creek by a buddy's house. Out of season, so all released.)
I picked up a few tricks out of your Grass Slipper thread too, nice job on that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

I was going thru some of the posts and read the one about the Fliver, (10' Tunnel Hull a REAL micro skiff) made by Osborn Marine, 888 Lake Dr. Winter Haven, FL 33880.  I am wondering if that is who made my little boat.  I've Googled the name, nothing comes up.  I've only seen one other Osborn, and that was just the other day going down I-275 and it was a 18 or 19 ft deckboat. Anybody know anything about Osborn?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Osborn did build that hull in the early 80's. It was splashed from the Ashcraft 14 hull. You'll probably want to inspect the stringers. Ones I knew of just used plywood for stringers and floor...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the boat. I must have the new and improved 1987 version, the stringers in this one are raw, un-fiberglassed pressure treated 2x4's. This is indeed a project boat, which I knew before I handed over my money. But heck, all it needs is a transom...and stringers....and a floor...and a flush deck and gunnels....and a hull fairing and paint job..... and.... buy it's only 14 ft.


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

I searched Ashcraft 14 and found this one for sale in Jax. It is a Palmer/Critchfield 14 V. Don't know if he still has it, he was asking $3700. At least I know somebody thought is was a good design if three different companies made one. I have a good bit of work ahead to get mine shiny like this again.
BTW cyber-attack got my account so this is my new display name until it gets repaired.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well Capt. Cobb glad to see your back! Thought you had bugged out after starting first post and want to watch your build/rebuild progress


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

BTY, Capt. Cobb sounds way COOLER ;D I vote keep the new handle


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey thanks for that.  Back in the old days we fished with a guy named Cobb, a great BIG guy, and when anyone caught a big fish we described it as "Cobb".  I have been a captain since 1980, and unfortunately I have grown to "Cobb" status, hence the handle. But I can always start that diet! Any day now. ;D


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Calling all "tech" guys. It is too cold to finish the fiberglass on the little wood skiff, just won't kick at these temps. But, great weather for demolition! 








Can anyone give me a hint an the bare minimum I can make a splash well, with or without the use of a 3" or 4" setback jack plate?  (depends on the $ available) I am thinking about a 40 or 50 hp tiller, mainly because of the weight of me, the boy, batteries, live-well and all the other "neccesary" stuff. The transom is 20".  I intend making the decks the approximate size shown in the little line drawing, mainly because I want to make a self bailing "tub" inside the fore, aft, and side decks. Upon actually going out to the boat, and laying some straight edges across the gunnels, the "tub" would measure around 6'-6 fore and aft, 5'-9 across the beam.  Those dimensions were dictated by the existing floor. I hate to stub my toe against the bottom sides before I touch leg to the flush deck, it almost feels like the boat is trying to pitch you out when that happens. I will sometimes use the boat in conditions that have a bit of roughness. (Egmont Pass, Bunces Pass, Pass-a-Grille, on up to Hurricane Pass clear to SteinHatchee or Port St Joe.  Sometimes the beach is happening and the price is a few bumps getting there. I am cutting into the mess this afternoon, the sinkin', stinkin' flotation chamber and the floor. Will try to post pix later


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How are you going to run your Teleflex cables?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ignore that last reply... 
Tiller means no cables.
Splash well on the Slipper is 15 inches wide by 12 inches


----------



## el_scorcho (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice buy. I paid 500 bucks for one about 20 years ago. Mine had a cap that I reused, and also has bait wells off of the transom that appear to be original 

I have seen a few of these around, only one like mine with the bait wells. Could you tell me if yours has any V at the transom, mine does not. The Ash Crafts that I have seen do have a little so I don't think mine is an Ash Craft. 

I had a 70hp on it and it was very fast. It would float in an honest 7 inches with 2 170-190 pounders on board with a 20 gallon fuel cell mounted in the bow.

I am in the process of reconfiguring to a 40 tiller. I"m thinking it will float in 5 inches with the 40 that I am using (82 merc 40 hp in mint cond. with almost no use small and very light). Great little boat, only issue for me is that the hard chine pops pretty loud. 

If you have any questions about the functionality feel free to ask. I fished this hull hard for bones, permit and tarpon for years from biscayne bay to the lower keys, Giving way more expensive boats a serious run for there money. 

Anyone have any ideas about how to get rid of the "chine pop"?

Great Forum!


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

On the sixteen footer I had with a very similar hull with chines like that I either put the biggest guy up front, thus submerging the chines, or I stood in the bow and poled, which in my opinion works better, except, and remember everything is a compromise, for height of eye that the platform gives you.


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Bottom at transom is not pool table flat, but I bet it isn't more than 2 or 3 degrees


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Greetings "El Scorcho" , do you have any way to post pix of that live well set-up?  What about hanging out over the stern to dump the net and get bait? Any problems with that? I got the impression you still have the boat.  I gotta believe this hull would be alright with a 25 - 30 hp if you were fishing one or two little guys (Normal size) and strictly as a poling skiff with no live well. When you start adding 8 lbs per gallon in the live well, a trolling motor, the battery(s), a couple of "Cobbs", cooler and ice, fuel, well it seems that wouldn't get it done anymore. 40 - 50hp  seems a more realistic minimum power.  Of course every trip won't be loaded down like the Titanic, but....


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright Alright, looks like I am not the only one fixing up an old Ash-Craft.


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

let's see some pix of your boat, mano


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

> let's see some pix of your boat, mano



Here you are sir - Some fresh pics of it sitting in the garage.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt. Cobb,

I have updated my posts on my boat and finally had time to look at your rig.  What a cool project boat man!  I can't wait to see how that unfolds.

I don't know the complete "genealogy" behind the mold to this hull but I do know that it can't be too shabby to have been around for so long and used by so many different manufacturers, Ash Craft being among the more successful among those.  I was not aware of Osborn but the look is unmistakably the same.

I am still working on those interior photos for you and a picture of my buddy's tricked-out Ash Craft to show you.  I was doing some searching on the hull many months ago and saw that same picture of that rig for sale.  Good find by the way.

To address your other post, if you are not going to add a whole bunch of stuff to this hull, add a massive livewell or change the seating configuration a 40HP should get the job done with no problem.  While I love my deck the way Critchfield designed but it is heavy, requires aft seating, and has a HUGE livewell.  There are many pluses to this but when I was fully loaded down with my 40HP Mariner, my passenger(s) had to creep up to the bow so we could get on a plane.  When I was alone (195lbs) I never had an issue.  In that situation I'd run just above 31 mph so you'd probably run a few mph faster.  You might even be able to pull off a 13 pitch prop where I was having to run the 11 to planing purposes.

I do have a similar issue with the transom angle and I am seriously considering a jack plate in the coming months and some lenco 9x9s to finish it off.  I am still wanting to read-up before I spend the cash.

From the looks of it, you know way more about boats than I do so I'll stand back and take some notes. 

Talk to you later
Devin


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Posting some pix of when I cut open the "flotation chamber". The bow is to the right in the picture.  Then I pulled out the submerged foam and I got "to the bottom of things"








No, wait, there's more.








Actually, after diggin' to the bottom of the mess, I am happy with what I have found.  Although the woven roving (fiberglass) seems a bit dry, I don't see any chopper gun work in this hull.  It is all hand lay-up, at least as far as I have ground into the various places so far. IMHO that is a good thing.  I also cut out the bass boat layout, which leaves a fairly open palate for me to work with.








But wait, there is more.  The transom is definitely lame, the cockpit sole and stringers look like the "flotation chamber" , so that means ME and my die grinder have a date with the "sole" of this little girl. Scrap out the Crap and start over the way it should have been. "In a perfect world"


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Yummmm Yummm


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

I know what you're thinking. I had the same thought, this boat was made by a Greek pastry chef, all the plywood and glass looks like "Baklava"








Nice and flaky!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Wowwwwww I didn't see that one comming. I dare you to take the first bite.


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

more shots


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I really like those boats you guys are posting up, if anyone knows where a hull/trailer for sale is, let me know, I might be interested!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

I speak for Capt. Cobb and myself by saying they are both for sale.... For the right price


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

So what would be the right price for yours???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it my imagination or is this the same hull?

Yours...











And theirs...

http://www.boggycreekboats.com/14vee.html


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes Brett, I believe you are right, although the copy checker writing up the specs on the website missed the actual dimensions and gave the same specs as their 16 Vee. So that looks like at least four different company's have made that hull.  Ashcraft, Osborn, Palmer-Critchfield, & Boggy Creek. I might have to take a ride up there and check thus one out, see how they are put together.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Undeniably the same hull. Nice find Brett.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, I like blue better


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Just listed in Microskiffs for Sale section 02/24/2010

The price is $300.00 BOAT AND TRAILER, $225.00 BOAT ONLY as is - where is.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

And I was worried you where going to finish your boat before mine


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe the new owner will post here too.....so, keep working!


----------

